
Maybe Americans don’t need fast home Internet service, FCC suggests - AdmiralAsshat
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2017/08/maybe-americans-dont-need-fast-home-internet-service-fcc-suggests/
======
SpikeDad
Well I'll say that for about 2 years I had the minimal Comcast broadband
account (due to low income) at 35/5 mb/sec. It had little trouble supporting
my streaming and Internet needs which included an iPhone (with WiFi calling),
Netflix 1080p, a few 4K free videos and some modest Bitorrent activity.

Except for the slower downloading of Bitorrent and iPhone content there were
no issues with streaming - no pixilation or stalling.

Now it's just me so YMMV of course but it's not impossible to scale down one's
Internet bandwidth without affecting the quality.

I was recently forced to upgrade to 100/10 mb/s service by Comcast due to
changing contracts with my townhouse association and fortunately my financial
situation is better so I could afford it but I have to say the basic QoS in my
home is not greatly improved.

Of course it's not that beneficial to ISPs to provide lower cost/ low speed
service because they have to build out their networks anyways for high speed
service so I doubt if suddenly there was some big demand for low speed home
broadband there would be any change in pricing.

Of course the motivation of the FCC is well known - give the industry all the
advantages and the consumers none which is a shame because there is a good
case to be made for lower cost and lower speed Internet AS A CHOICE and not as
some corporate cost savings spurred on by the despicable FCC.

